# Hypocrisy of cheaters



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

A survey on a UK-based cheater's dating website of the spouses who use it to arrange their sordid assignations aka sexual affairs with other married cheaters has revealed that 63% of the cheaters would not forgive their spouse if they had an affair.

And I'm not going to reveal its name, they deserve no publicity.


----------



## commonsenseisn't (Aug 13, 2014)

Even cheaters know to play hardball on cheaters. Why are so many of the betrayed so reluctant to understand this concept? I guess innocence/ignorance makes them soft targets?


----------



## mtn.lioness (Oct 29, 2013)

I believe it.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

To repeat: They can dish it out, but not take it.


Lots of hollow words and cheap talk.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> A survey on a UK-based cheater's dating website of the spouses who use it to arrange their sordid assignations sexual affairs with other married cheaters has revealed that 63% of the cheaters would not forgive their spouse if they had an affair.
> 
> And I'm not going to reveal its name, they deserve no publicity.


A lot of folks say they'd not forgive their spouses if they cheated. But when it happens they look at it differently.

I suspect that if you asked non-cheaters the same question an even higher percentage of them would say that they'd divorce. But many of them don't either.


----------



## Thinkitthrough (Sep 5, 2012)

I asked my wife for the hook-up site she used, told I`d like to take a crack at it. Did she get pissed.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Because ultimately cheaters are selfish, and they must be the center of attention, wether it be from their APs or their spouses. If the BS were to stray it would take the focus off them, which they cannot handle.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Because ultimately cheaters are selfish, and they must be the center of attention, wether it be from their APs or their spouses. If the BS were to stray it would take the focus off them, which they cannot handle.


I know of a married couple and they are both cheating. The cheating wife is obsessed with her cheating husband. Checks his phone logs every day but has a secret married boyfriend for eight years. :wtf:


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

My own husband put down cheaters every chance he could and he was cheating like a crazed rabbit. 

Deflection? 

People say all sorts of stuff until they are in the situation and have a change of heart.

If I would have been forced to stayed married, I probably would of had a revenge affair just to see how hubby would have reacted.


----------

